# Dwarf/Pygmy Goats & Chickens?



## MsLadyChickens (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi guys!

Got a couple questions! (I'm a user from backyardchickens.com and just joined herds)

1) Does anyone have the curious combination of pygmy goats (or any dairy goats) and chickens? Any issues?

We're thinking of selling our old chicken coop that we fixed up and buying a chicken coop/goat house 
(hopefully for cheaper, they want $3,200 or $3,600 with shipping)

2) There are cheaper buildings made of resin/vinyl. Would this be harmful to the chickens or goats? I am hoping I can cut through the material with a saws-all to make a goat door and a chicken door. 15x8x8 for $1,629. They are supposed to last for a life time and never rot or need painting like a wood structure.

3) I live on 1.5 acres in a farm area of Williamston, MI. Yet I am zoned residential. Am I only allowed to have pygmy goats (as "pets") or could I get away with having a dwarf dairy goat? I'd really love some fresh milk/goat cheese! As long as I can claim them as pets and give them names I heard I was safe lol. But is it only for pygmy goats? Our township is a pain to deal with, so I was just wondering if anyone had experience with this already.

4) Would a 12x8 be enough space for 2-3 dwarf goats and 10 hens? 

Thank you guys! SPRING WILL BE HERE ONE DAY!!!! Keep faith lol!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

MsLadyChickens said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> Got a couple questions! (I'm a user from backyardchickens.com and just joined herds)
> 
> ...


(and pygmy's can do milk too! You can also try a cross between the 2) 
*I'm trying!*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

Also, My goats and chickens do great together! Just remember goat feed and chicken feed DON'T MIX! The chicken feed should be placed where hens can fly up to it and it can't sill or reach the goats. AND don't let the chickens eat up all the goat feed although my chickens don't. My hens once slept in the barn and my goats didn't care.
This was a acc. by me of course. Hope it all goes well! Just make sure your hens can get away from goats when they need to but, the goats can too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

Would this work? 





something along those lines where the feed would be elevated and they could roost and eat feed? 
(chicken feed) And the nest box would be elevated too.


----------



## MsLadyChickens (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you guys!!! SO helpful! 

The chicken coop/goat house is actually divided by a wall/screen with a door that can connect the two areas so the chicken feed would be out of reach of the goats  I heard they like chicken feed! The goats and chickens will have free reign of our entire back yard (will have to fence the garden in this year lol). We have over an acre fenced so they should be happy! But the 12x8 shed/barn should fit 2-3 Nigerian dwarfs/pygmies...I hope!  

Someone tried scaring me away from goats milk saying that it "tastes like @$$" and that I will probably die from raw milk lol. Needless to say, I spent a lot of time reading about all the wonderful benefits of raw milk that our grocery store milk greatly lacks! As long as I don't heat/cook the milk, I'm sure it won't taste bad at all! SOoooo excited!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

MsLadyChickens said:
			
		

> Thank you guys!!! SO helpful!
> 
> The chicken coop/goat house is actually divided by a wall/screen with a door that can connect the two areas so the chicken feed would be out of reach of the goats  I heard they like chicken feed! The goats and chickens will have free reign of our entire back yard (will have to fence the garden in this year lol). We have over an acre fenced so they should be happy! But the 12x8 shed/barn should fit 2-3 Nigerian dwarfs/pygmies...I hope!
> 
> Someone tried scaring me away from goats milk saying that it "tastes like @$$" and that I will probably die from raw milk lol. Needless to say, I spent a lot of time reading about all the wonderful benefits of raw milk that our grocery store milk greatly lacks! As long as I don't heat/cook the milk, I'm sure it won't taste bad at all! SOoooo excited!!!


I'm so glad! The goats will be fine in that setting/home! Don't let them scare you. I drink it raw and I LOVE IT! It's creamy,sort of sweet and 
I don't heat it! I just strain it and chill it!  SO HAPPY FOR YOU!    When will you get them? 
I suggest with 1 fenced acre and that type of shelter you could fit 2-3 nigerians! I love them because they're small but give alot of milk! 


:bun


----------



## MsLadyChickens (Feb 18, 2012)

I am hoping to get the new shelter put together by March/April, and there are a few people in Michigan that should have some nannies ready by May/June! Gahhhh!!! I want goats now lol! Always loved them when I was little, they would eat my pants whenever we visited the farm


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

MsLadyChickens said:
			
		

> I am hoping to get the new shelter put together by March/April, and there are a few people in Michigan that should have some nannies ready by May/June! Gahhhh!!! I want goats now lol! Always loved them when I was little, they would eat my pants whenever we visited the farm


were they sparkly pants? My goats LOVE sparkly stuff! Glad your getting goats!


----------



## hcppam (Feb 18, 2012)

Agree with smallfarmgirl. Nigerians are even a bit smaller than pygmies, so if your looking for a pet with good milk, that's the way to go. Good luck.


----------



## elevan (Feb 18, 2012)

Biggest problem with housing them together is gonna be keeping the goats out of the chicken feed.  It could be deadly for your goats.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 18, 2012)

I see a few potential issues with the feed and roost situation-

If the feed is off the ground and not caged in, the chickens will roost on the egde of the feed container and poop in it. If the roost is too close to the feed, they will still manage to poop in it. Which could mean alot of wasted feed.

Chickens tend to make a bit of a mess depending on the feed container and could spill alot on the ground below, goats could potentially eat it off the ground, and it could attract mice and rats.

A low placed feeder will be accesible by goats on their hind legs, a high placed feeder could be far too high for chickens to fly up to. Larger breeds are heavy and should not be roosting or feeding too high up, or they could break their legs by their own body weight hitting the ground- they might not have enough time to get any weight-lifting wing action to stop them hitting the ground too hard.

You could consider a ground feeder that is enclosed with no-climb fencing that allows the chickens to stick their heads through the holes, but not the goats. Consider the length of the goats tounges when placing your feeder so a goat cant lick feed out of the feeder. Chickens can stick their necks out pretty far to get the feed. Be sure your feeder cannot be tipped over by a determined goat either. A secure top to the enclosure is very important.

I have pygmies and chickens in the same pen, heres what I did- I took the roof of an old kids playhouse and put it OUTSIDE the pen, but right up against the fence of the pen. The pen has no-climb fencing (small openings, 1x2 or 2x4, cant remember right now, but small) all the way around the inside of the pen. Then put my feeders under the playhouse roof to protect them from bad weather and rain, and adjusted how close to the fence they are by watching my goats try to stick their tounges into the feed (that was kinda funny actually, they reeeeeeeeaaaallly wanted that feed!) and watched to be sure my chickens could still get to the feed. 

So far it works great! On severly windy days with rain, some moisture gets into the feed, but its a small price to pay knowing my goats cant get into it and my chickens can. I just dump any wet feed on the ground outside the pen the same or next day and all the birds eat it just fine. Then I fill the feeders back up. You could try your own version of housing for your feed to protect from the elements.

As for the whole pygmy VS nigerian, are they pets thing? I say if your rules say you CAN have pygmies, WHO is gonna nark on you for having nigerian dwarfs?? Whats the likelyhood someone is going to know goats well enough to spot the difference, AND what if you just say they are a pygmy or pygmy hybrid? Nigerian dwarfs are said to have wonderful milk! I cant wait to get mine!

Oh, and WELCOME TO BYH!! 





( i was a byc'er, but couldnt deal with the changes. i will be sad when this forum changes because i will have to look elsewhere for goat talk. i just dont have the time or desire to learn all the new stuff)


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 19, 2012)

My sheep and chickens hang out together and my biggest issue is sheep eating chicken feed. The chickens will also peck through the hay.  All in all they get along great. There will even be chickens eating hay off the tops of my sheep.  Wether you are allowed to have goats really depends on the laws in your area. Even then it can really depend on your neighbors. I know people who live in the middle of town and keep goats in the backyard although I think it's illegal in our town. The neighbors don't mind so the cops don't care


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 19, 2012)

My goats browsing the entire property together with chickens.
Sometimes they eat each other food.
It was like that from their babyhood and I have no problems whatsoever.


----------

